# Sites for finding a modern looking aquarium stand?



## snowke (Jun 6, 2007)

Does anyone have any recommendations for sites or maybe even stores in the Denver area for finding modern/contemporary looking aquarium stands? Everywhere I go seems to carry the standard petsmart type stands and I'm looking for something a little bit nicer.

fyi - it's for a 48 x 18 75 gallon tank

thanks in advance!

-K


----------

